
Get Thee to a Phalanstery: Or, How Fourier Can Still Teach Us to Make Lemonade - Vigier
https://publicdomainreview.org/2019/05/01/get-thee-to-a-phalanstery-or-how-fourier-can-still-teach-us-to-make-lemonade/
======
CamperBob2
Different Fourier than you might have been expecting to read about.

My first clue was when the author pointed out that this particular Fourier
wanted to "abolish the number ten." I don't think _Joseph_ Fourier would've
been up for that.

